# Do you let your professor know if you miss class?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you e-mail them and let them know or do you just skip? I never e-mailed my professors to do this.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Only if they say they want to be contacted about missing class, and even then I don't always.


----------



## FaintOfHearts (Sep 13, 2009)

^Same. Actually I need to contact one of my teachers now. I haven't been to class for a week but she hasnt said anything.


----------



## person987 (Jan 22, 2010)

Only if it's a significant number of classes that I missed -- say, if I was away 3 days or something -- so that I can find out what I missed. Otherwise it's not necessary.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

No. I think most of them would respond like: "And I care, why?"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

person987 said:


> Only if it's a significant number of classes that I missed -- say, if I was away 3 days or something -- so that I can find out what I missed. Otherwise it's not necessary.


This, and only if it is a small class. If it is a giant lecture, I would only talk to them if I was missing an exam. And I always woudl rather go talk to them in person than emailing them. Emailing them stresses me out more for some reason.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

pita said:


> No. I think most of them would respond like: *"And I care, why?*"


Imagining professors say this makes me laugh.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

no, but I rarely ever miss, I've got like maybe 3 days missed in 4 semesters.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

no.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

If you need notes, you might be able to get these off of your TA.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Only if they take attendance and I have a legit reason for missing that class.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Most of my classes are extremely small (the smallest has two people, the largest has twenty), so yeah, I can't hide and my professors get seriously mad at me if I skip without notifying them. Even if I'm really really sick, I still have to get to a computer and tell my professor that I'm not gonna be there.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends. If I don't show up wednesday he probably won't care and I'd have no reason to email him. We just had a test, I'm ahead in homework, and we have a listing of all homework assignments for the entire class so I would miss nothing. All his classes run that way so occasionally going is pointless. If I'm not sure when a test is or he's been doing a lot of in class assignments on top of his homework list he hands out then I go talk to him. My other instructor this semester I just emailed. I have no idea how his classes go or what I could have missed.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sometimes, sometimes i email and say i'm 'ill'

sometimes i decided 5 minutes before my class that i'm not going


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I wouldn't tell them because they don't want to know! but if I was missing alot of classes due to serious illness, death in the family...etc. I would let them know because its the only real reason to ever miss classes. 
I'm missing one right now out of sheer laziness..


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

In most situations ,no.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I've emailed professors asking if I missed an assignment the day I missed class, but that's it.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Not unless I have a valid excuse. So, never.


----------

